# Maker space rejig



## Stigmorgan (23 Apr 2022)

So as I was feeling fully recovered after my hospital stay I decided to go out and continue having a tidy up of my little maker space.





This is how we left it after I'd sold one of my bikes and we sorted through some bags and boxes, the white shelves used to be on the floor and the unit under it used to be in front of it almost dividing the whole garage in half, this way I now have double the floor space.








I've started to organise my wood a little better, still a lot to do before I'm happy with it though, the biggest changes I've made is to move the tools I need into a usable position, scrollsaw is at a perfect level although I managed to break the thread for the rotary tool , I've moved my bench grinder up onto the same worktop so it's easier to use (mum has bought me the Robert Sorby 447 deluxe jig set for my b/day) I then put my bandsaw onto the mobile unit that the bench grinder was on, its now at a really comfortable level to use so decided to round off a block of sapele (spelling?) and the bloody saw blade snapped so decided that was enough for one day. Still a lot of organising to do but it's taking shape.


----------



## Jameshow (23 Apr 2022)

I'll have to tidy mine up before I do a show and tell! 

Lathes a mess... Workbench a bigger mess, tool store and even bigger mess!!!! 

I max out at about an hour before u find something creative to do.... I know tidying is creative!!


----------



## Stigmorgan (23 Apr 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I'll have to tidy mine up before I do a show and tell!
> 
> Lathes a mess... Workbench a bigger mess, tool store and even bigger mess!!!!
> 
> I max out at about an hour before u find something creative to do.... I know tidying is creative!!


Oh believe me the temptation to start the lathe was great, I've had a piece of Hawthorn on there for weeks waiting to be finished, plus I have a few projects I'm eager to start, 1 is an oak or sycamore bowl for a colleagues retirement in a few months and another is a bowl for our goddaughter and her partner, I'm planning to use the sapele block for theirs but its proving very hard to cut, the bandsaw was doing an ok job until the sawblade snapped, the wood smells lovely though while being cut. I need to download the instruction manual for my bandsaw so I can make sure I fit and set up the new blade properly


----------

